# Cute pictures of Ruby :)



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not going to bother going all through photobucket doing one picture at a time, here's the album link:

Ruby! | Facebook


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh she is a cutie!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

:smile: thanks!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she's so cute and so small..i thought mine was small, but mine looks like a linebacker compared to yours 

how old is she?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

She will be 2 on December 2nd... last time I weighed her she was 16 pounds. I added new photos of her when she was a baby too


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now that i'm looking at her, she's smaller than bubba.....we got him when he was two.

i don't think he would have been built the way he is had he been able to breathe.....his first two years, so he now has a barrel chest which happens when struggling to get air in.

we had to let him gain weight because his waist was so tiny that we thought he'd fall over....

so he's over twenty pounds, we think...solid like rock.

your ruby...OMG, that pic of her as a baby makes me want another pug, though i vowed i would NEVER get another one LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If pugs have serious breathing problems they get a barrel chest? I never knew that! Bubba is super cute too, he looks like an anime cartoon pug lol. 

Ya I was lurking through my sisters computer to find cute pictures of Ruby and came across her puppy album. I always die when I see it, she was so cute and little!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> If pugs have serious breathing problems they get a barrel chest? I never knew that! Bubba is super cute too, he looks like an anime cartoon pug lol.
> 
> Ya I was lurking through my sisters computer to find cute pictures of Ruby and came across her puppy album. I always die when I see it, she was so cute and little!


just like humans with breathing problems....not enough air leads to a malforamation of the chests because the organism is trying so hard to get air in, they are practically gasping...think of bellows not opening and closing properly.....

i thought he looked odd when we got him, unlike any other pugs i've seen.....but now i realise it's a barrel chest.....i wish i had gotten this dog as a puppy. we'd have had his nose fixed and his eyes when he was younger....poor baby...but he's safe now and even rolls over on his back....for a skritch..

ruby is just gorgeous....if EVER i get another pug, and it's doubtful.....i'd get a puppy if i can find a reputable breeder.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya Ruby has one of those small nostril noses too, cant remember the name for it. But it doesnt give her too many problems, just once in a while she gets excess fluid in her soft palate and I just have to quickly blow air in her nose to fix it. Whats wrong with Bubbas eyes?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the doctor said, when he was neutering bubba, as he checked out his nose and ears, that, he didn't understand how bubba was still alive, the nares were so narrow....

his one ear, we had to have him sedated in order to clean them.....it was right after we started raw...they can't see the eardrum, the ear canal is so narrow.

as to his eyes.

he had entropion which is the bottom eyelashes growing inward, so when he blinks the eyelashes scratch his eyes. actually pretty painful.

i can't remember the name of the other condition, but essentially the eye lid is malformed making it impossible for the eye to close properly. 

he has cost us the price of a small car. such poor breeding.

the surgery for the nose, i would do again....for any brachycephalic dog....i mean, he breathes so easily now. it's such a one, two three surgery that even if the condition were not as bad as his, i would do it....

they don't control their temps so well anyway, i'd want to give a pug or a shih tzu or any smush face dog the best chance i can.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ouch, I have heard of that condition where the bottom lashes grow inward scratching the eye, Iv never heard it happen to a pug though. Poor guy  Is it still like that or were you able to get it fixed? Im scared of anesthesia, so I wouldnt feel comfortable getting Ruby the nose surgery. And to be honest, I also dont really trust any of the vets in my area to perform something like that properly. So many issues even just when she got spayed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i trust my vet for things like surgery and the eye surgery was performed by a wonderful specialist.....other than a 20% loss of vision in both eyes, he is fixed.....as i've said, i wish i had gotten him as a baby and then he would not have lost any vision.

if only he advocated raw, i'd be in heaven.

i had had my doubts, but he was being neutered, so he was already under....made the decision easier and now if g'f forbid, he ever needs surgery, he can have anaesthesia......

now that i know what i know...i would do it prophylactically.


----------

